# Best preservative applicator?



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

What would u say is the best for the money applicator for my JD 567? I've never done this. Probably round bales will be going to mostly cows if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I won't bale hay without my automatic Harvesttec applicator but the majority of mine is sold, not fed. You might try a more affordable moisture monitor then manually adjust the applicator as you bale.

Check with Balesupply.com for both monitors and applicators.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.cropcareequipment.com/accessories/liquid-applicators.php This is where we get ours.. Nothing automated .. We do the math and they work for us . They cost $300.00 to $600.00


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> http://www.cropcareequipment.com/accessories/liquid-applicators.php This is where we get ours.. Nothing automated .. We do the math and they work for us . They cost $300.00 to $600.00


$300 on /off switch on tractor you need to stop baler get off tractor to change pressure ... $600 on/off switch for tractor with dial you can change pressure on the go.. I think they will ups these applicators you


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I won't bale hay without my automatic Harvesttec applicator but the majority of mine is sold, not fed. You might try a more affordable moisture monitor then manually adjust the applicator as you bale.
> Check with Balesupply.com for both monitors and applicators.


The link directs us to another site.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

We use harvest tec and Dohrmann applicators. we started with harvest tec and had some problems that were not fixed to my satisfaction and called dohrmann to see what they had. Found the most helpful people i could ask for. Any problem i have had they have had a solution and never tried to up sell me. In fact i had an old system that we had bought and never used and could not find installation instructions for and called them to to see what we could use of it with their system. when they found out what i had they told me that it was better than anything i could buy today and found me the directions i needed at no charge. if i was going to buy a new applicator it would come from Dohrmann Enterprises Inc. in St cloud Mn. sorry for this sounding like a sales pitch but i never hear anyone talk about them here and i wouldn't trade the service of one dohrmann for a string of harvest tec's and service is what you really want to buy. also sorry for being preachy it's just me gary


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> The link directs us to another site.


Fixed


----------



## metzen (Jun 28, 2013)

We have a Harvest Tec system on our JD 569 and the neighbor put one on his JD 567. If you don't bale A LOT of hay, it can be hard to pay $6000 for the system that is Automated. Flaws to the system are mostly technical. Had problems with the computer/monitor as well as flowmeter and crop flow sensors. When it works, it's a nice system when it doesn't work it is very frustrating. Especially when it says it isn't applying product but really is applying product. I too have heard good things about Dohrmann applicators. If I could do it all over, i would NOT purchase Harvest Tec.

FYI......Know what product you plan to use before purchasing an applicator. Harvest tec hopes you use their product (proprionic acid) which varies in rate of application depending on moisture content. Many other products (hay guard, hay saver, bulletproof) are a set application rate no matter how high the moisture is up to 25%. Most of these products are 2-4 lbs per ton application rate. No need for a system like harvest tec that puts on product at either 4lbs 8lbs or 16lbs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I won't bale hay without my automatic Harvesttec applicator but the majority of mine is sold, not fed. You might try a more affordable moisture monitor then manually adjust the applicator as you bale.
> 
> Check with Balesupply.com for both monitors and applicators.


Me too! Big rounds and sm. squares.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

metzen said:


> We have a Harvest Tec system on our JD 569 and the neighbor put one on his JD 567. If you don't bale A LOT of hay, it can be hard to pay $6000 for the system that is Automated. Flaws to the system are mostly technical. Had problems with the computer/monitor as well as flowmeter and crop flow sensors. When it works, it's a nice system when it doesn't work it is very frustrating. Especially when it says it isn't applying product but really is applying product. I too have heard good things about Dohrmann applicators. If I could do it all over, i would NOT purchase Harvest Tec.
> 
> FYI......Know what product you plan to use before purchasing an applicator. Harvest tec hopes you use their product (proprionic acid) which varies in rate of application depending on moisture content. Many other products (hay guard, hay saver, bulletproof) are a set application rate no matter how high the moisture is up to 25%. Most of these products are 2-4 lbs per ton application rate. No need for a system like harvest tec that puts on product at either 4lbs 8lbs or 16lbs.


Flow rates can be adjusted, 4, 8 and 16 are not set in stone. I've had zero problems with mine and its on it's second round baler. Even Hayguard does use different rates for different moisture content.


----------



## metzen (Jun 28, 2013)

Since you have had good luck with yours MLAPPIN, do you have any advice on how to fix our biggest problem? Our applicator applies product, but the computer says no product is being applied. Could our flowmeter be bad? OR, applies liquid but actual amount applied isn't what we are targeting. According to the monitor. THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Endrow has a good system system, for economy.

Add the +/- $300 for a good on the go moisture tester and you will be in business.

If the hay's moisture increases slow the travel speed of the tractor by down shifting.

Around *here* you could start baling not long after the dew burns off and give yourself an extra hour of baling time, *BEFORE* the hay is TOO DRY TO BALE.

Till I started using wide swaths and learned to watch the humidity, I had a system with much like the $300 system, built with parts from Tractor Supply. With square bales it just took counting strokes per bale to adjust the ground speed of the tractor, but keeping the PTO rpm's constant.

Using a hay preservative is not Rocket Science.


----------



## WileyGator (Jan 23, 2019)

After researching products we have concluded that for the money and simplicity, the Crop Care applicator fits our needs, however when it comes to actual product to spray with it seems to be all over the board. Are there particular products that work better than others in Crop Care applicators? Hay Guard seems easy to handle, but so many operations are using the stand by proprionic acids with citrus. I sell 90% of our hay and will be just starting to spray preservative this coming season


----------

